

NP-Complete Problems and Physical Reality (2005) [pdf] - weinzierl
http://arxiv.org/pdf/quant-ph/0502072v2.pdf

======
weinzierl
This has already been discussed on HN[1]. There have been some minor updates
to the paper, here is the diff:

    
    
        < are the gear-based computers of Vergis, Steiglitz, Dickinson , and
        > are the gear-based computers of Vergis, Steiglitz, and Dickinson , and
        
        < (called Steiner vertices) other than the pegs themselves.  Garey,
        > (called Steiner vertices) other than the points themselves.  Garey,
        
        < spacetimes cannot be globally hyperbolic; that is to say, they must
        > spacetimes cannot be globally hyperbolic; for example, they could
        
        < a polynomial number of bits (or qubits) around that curve.  Bacon
        > a polynomial number of bits (or qubits) around that CTC.  Bacon
        
        < I thank Al Aho, Pioter Drubetskoy, Daniel Gottesman, David Poulin,
        < John Preskill, and others who I have undoubtedly forgotten for
        < enlightening conversations about the subject of this article.  I
        < especially thank Dave Bacon, Dan Christensen, and Antony Valentini
        < for critiquing a draft, and Lane Hemaspaandra for pestering me to
        < finish the damn thing.
        > I thank Al Aho, Pioter Drubetskoy, Daniel Gottesman, Klas Markstrom,
        > David Poulin, John Preskill, and others who I have undoubtedly
        > forgotten for enlightening conversations about the subject of this
        > article.  I especially thank Dave Bacon, Dan Christensen, and Antony
        > Valentini for critiquing a draft, and Lane Hemaspaandra for pestering
        > me to finish the damn thing.
    
    

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8942220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8942220)

